# '05 report...so far



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Well here goes nothing...1st attempt w/ pics...

My season started in March with the Wisconsin early opener...nice part about living in Chicago...striking distance to both Wisconsin and Michigan.

In mid April I spent a weekend on the Ausable fishing was tough but we managed..













Returned up to NE Michigan where I grew up to fish some stream for the general opener. Mid May saw us head to the PM for the weekend...turned out to be a good trip...we didn't kill but did well.





















Just returned from Ontario...beautiful streams and rivers and big brook trout...we hiked, canoed and bushwacked our way through alot of water but the rewards were great...































got alot of these guys on dries...big salmon and mayfly patterns...incredible battles...had me in the backing, running downstream, through pools, riffles over some falls...great fun!




















also discovered my new favorite thing...Pike on a fly rod...what a hoot!

I have more pics posted of the Ontario trip...once there navigate down and hit slideshow or look at the singles...if your interested...

http://photobucket.com/albums/y275/brookid/?

can't wait till next year...hope everybody is gettin in the water....


brookid


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

When I saw the pictures I thought for sure they were UP Brookies.....Canada Brookies though......not to far off.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like a fantastic year so far. Good going!


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

Great Pics!

The only thing bad about big ontario brookies are the black flies that go with them. I'm still looking at all the bites on my wrist from last weekend.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Great pics! Thanks for such a good post!!!


----------



## daredevil (Nov 27, 2002)

xxx


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I need to book my trip to Ontario!! Those are some beautiful fish!!

What kind of boat is that you're fishing out of in the top pic? 
Doesn't look like a canoe, is it?

fishinDon


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...unless I'm looking wrong the top photo doesn't have a boat...but to cover all the bases...the next 2 shots have your standard drift boat on the PM and the bottom photo (w/brookie) is a canoe...

Brookid


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

It was the second photo on the page, and yep, it's the drift boat.
Thanks for clearing that up!
fishinDon


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice pictures .... :woohoo1: 
You got those brookies in canada right? .... do the brookies in the UP get that big? Look like some nice fish to me.


----------

